# What did you do for New Year's Eve?



## fatchicksrockuk (Jan 1, 2007)

Well, in the same vein as my "what did santa get you" thread, here's another nosey git thread!! 

What did ya'll do for NYE?

Me and Bigbellyssbbw had a very chilled night. :wubu: 

We watched Jool Holland's hogmanny thing on TV, then the end of True Lies LOL.

Fatchicksrockuk


----------



## Emma (Jan 1, 2007)

I stayed in wrapped up in a quilt on my own coz I'm ill  So I've got to make up for it soon.


----------



## JelleyBean (Jan 1, 2007)

The hubby (Mike) and I stayed home, watched the NYC ball drop and played Killer Bunnies lol he won of course 
Hugs 
Kristin


----------



## furious styles (Jan 1, 2007)

Pretty much jack diddley doo. I "partied hard" by drinking alcohol free cider with the parents and family dog. Yee.


----------



## Chimpi (Jan 1, 2007)

I was playing *America's Army* and *F.E.A.R.* all through the night and into the New Year.  I'm not much for New Years, because I do not drink any alcohol, nor do I really party either. *shrugs* I'm just a dork! Erin was outside with neighbors having fun; then of course, they had to come raid me at my apartment and get me to enjoy it a little bit.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jan 1, 2007)

Set off a small, standard firework at night, and then a large, semi-legal firework capable of threatening nearby victorian house roofs and tall trees ending in a blast of green and red in the sky, then I watched MST3K Presents Pod People, as is my tradition. ^_^


----------



## saturdayasusual (Jan 1, 2007)

Two of my best friends came over and we made hot wings, mini hot dogs with barbeque sauce, and cookies, then got a little tipsy and just mainly enjoyed each others company. They played drunk Jenga and we listened to late 80s, early 90s dance music and then watched a movie. Good times.


----------



## upender (Jan 1, 2007)

Stuffy formal dinner party with the same six couples as the last 10 years, but the food keeps getting better and better.


----------



## moonvine (Jan 1, 2007)

Slept in preparation for being here at work at 6 am. I have 2.25 hours left in my shift.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 1, 2007)

I sent a happy new year message to all 238 of my myspace friends, and I played Budokai Tenkaichi II. That's about it.


----------



## SchecterFA (Jan 1, 2007)

I partied pretty hard but kept it responsible. Well, maybe not so responsibly as I'm currently polishing off a half pint of Grey Goose ... albeit very slowly.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Jan 1, 2007)

I went party hopping!


----------



## Fairia (Jan 1, 2007)

Online rping on Adventure Quest and on Yahoo IM.


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 1, 2007)

Booze, Booze, Music, and more Booze. Went down to my bands and just more or less got totally obliterated. Just a good time with the boys, can't beat that. nothing like chillin with you friends and passing out until 3 PM lol. God I love nights where it is socially accepted to become totally wasted lol


----------



## IdahoCynth (Jan 1, 2007)

I went to bed early but woke up in time to see the ball drop on TV. Then I went back to sleep.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Jan 1, 2007)

drunk'n slure of the night "I'm sorry I'm drunk when I'm loud" LOL


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jan 1, 2007)

I worked....


----------



## charlieversion2 (Jan 1, 2007)

at least you didn't loose your dignity trying to wax your legs is duct tape... not saying I did, tho I'm sure someone has, yeah

>.>
<.<
'


----------



## Chode McBlob (Jan 1, 2007)

I watched "The World's Fastest Indian". That great movie with Anthony Hopkins playing an old timer from New Zealand that dreamed of going to Bonneville for 25 years and finally did it and set the speed record. A true story too.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 1, 2007)

fatchicksrockuk said:


> Well, in the same vein as my "what did santa get you" thread, here's another nosey git thread!!
> 
> What did ya'll do for NYE?
> 
> ...




I watched a horror movie with 13-year old nephew, then watched the ball drop and then we conked out! Fun, fun, fun!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 1, 2007)

I went and partied with my girls..and took a pic with a hot boy..lol

Just being silly with Chris..
View attachment 13104


Styling with his husband John
View attachment 13105


Happy New Year
View attachment 13106


Just a damn good picture!
View attachment 13107


Hot Boy John...he warmed my hands up on his chest..HOT DOG!
View attachment 13108


----------



## GoddessNoir (Jan 1, 2007)

Misty, what a cute top! Me likey!

I watched a movie but can't remember what I watched (and I wasn't even drunk) fell asleep on it and woke up a few minutes after the new year. I then went online, bought a sink and spoke with my cousin on the phone. The fun never stops with me.


----------



## itsfine (Jan 1, 2007)

I went to a party. Drank a lot. Danced a lot. Talked to and hugged everyone at the party. Kissed a lot. Somewhere in there a porn ended up on the tv, and I laughed a lot. haha


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Jan 2, 2007)

i had a small party (including my mom hehe) here at my house... we had a blast.. will post a fun picture of events later when i take it off my cam 

and... i had a secret admirer call me lol (well he's not secret to me.. but secret to the rest of the world for now lol)


----------



## wrench13 (Jan 2, 2007)

Played pirate music with my band, The Brigands, on the tall ship Clipper City, cruizing around Baltimore harbor. Oh yes, and firing black powder cannons. 
A great way to bring in the New Year.


----------



## johnnny2005 (Jan 2, 2007)

I went to the local pub and sang and got very drunk,lol...an enjoyable night!


----------



## Dibaby35 (Jan 2, 2007)

Sat at home doing the single mom thing with my 5 year old. Also played my online game LineageII and drank a few wine coolers. Nothing says happy new year like fireballing other drunk people around the world..hehe..so fun


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Jan 2, 2007)

I kissed the woman of my dreams.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jan 2, 2007)

-Got off work about 7 and went to the in-laws for (grilled beef tenderloin steaks, loaded mashed potaoes, salad, garlic bread), shot fireworks, and made smores on the outdoor fireplace

-about 10 went over to bro and sis's house where we had a pajama party. wrestled my brother on a dare (lost in about 30 seconds when locked in a cross chest armbreaker), watched Dick Clark's show and drank lots of beer. Got home after 2 AM.


----------



## rainyday (Jan 2, 2007)

Spent it sick as a dog. I coughed in the new year. Here's to starting 2007 with new antibodies against one more strain of respiratory bug. 

[size=-2]Airborne, you didn't do squat for me![/size]


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 2, 2007)

Watched the Marx Brothers Marathon and drank lots of Baileys & Coffee.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jan 2, 2007)

Worked my respective ass off at a nightclub. Drunk wrangling, if you will. Amidst the puke, the music, and the general debauchery, I kissed a cute boy who was there for the show.


----------



## Rosie (Jan 2, 2007)

I babysat for a regular client. Watched tv and played on the computer a bit.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jan 2, 2007)

I played video games.


----------



## gradstudent (Jan 2, 2007)

My fiance and I defiantly decided to stay in after too much annoying drama on past New Year's Eves. I made dinner and we did a wine and cheese thing. We also watched all three Lord of the Rings. I never thought we'd get through it, but it was worth it. We might be doing the nerdy New Year's thing from now on, it was so nice to be in our pajama pants all day.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 2, 2007)

My parents kept the boys overnight. The wife and I went to dinner. She ended up getting a call from work (her "part-time" job) during dinner which pretty much skewed the mood for the rest of the night. Long story, but it killed whatever romantic notions I had for the night.  

We ended up eschewing a theater and rented Clerks II. Laughed ourselves silly then went to bed. I think we were in bed before midnight. I hear Dick Clark was walking around muttering "BRAINNNSS!" under his breath, but I may have been misinformed.

The wife currently has a case of _vagina non grata_, so I had to think about baseball a lot while she wore her soft jammies. I hate friggin' baseball.


----------



## eightyseven (Jan 2, 2007)

I just went over to a friend's house and saw a bunch of really old friends, many who came in from out of town. Then I drove to my best friend's house about 15 minutes away and just watched some DVDs with a few other people before calling it a night. Very low key, as compared to the previous night of absolute debauchery... I'll call it "New Year's Eve Eve


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 2, 2007)

Me - Wayne - champagne - zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jan 2, 2007)

I went to Heavenly Bodies Bash.. it was great. had some drinks had some dancing had some New Years Hugs and Kisses and it was really a great night.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Jan 2, 2007)

bigsexy920 said:


> I went to Heavenly Bodies Bash.. it was great. had some drinks had some dancing had some New Years Hugs and Kisses and it was really a great night.



Ditto!


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jan 2, 2007)

Ditto as well!


----------



## BBWModel (Jan 3, 2007)

Dinner and a movie with my son then over to a friend's house to drink and chill out...here's a pic from before the drinking LOL


----------



## supersoup (Jan 4, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> My parents kept the boys overnight. The wife and I went to dinner. She ended up getting a call from work (her "part-time" job) during dinner which pretty much skewed the mood for the rest of the night. Long story, but it killed whatever romantic notions I had for the night.
> 
> We ended up eschewing a theater and rented Clerks II. Laughed ourselves silly then went to bed. I think we were in bed before midnight. I hear Dick Clark was walking around muttering "BRAINNNSS!" under his breath, but I may have been misinformed.
> 
> The wife currently has a case of _vagina non grata_, so I had to think about baseball a lot while she wore her soft jammies. I hate friggin' baseball.



AAAAAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAAAAA!!!!

umm...sorry. 

i stayed home with two good friends, ate lots of junk, wore an awesome hat, and blew the tassels off my noisemaker at midnight. i then promptly passed the eff out.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 4, 2007)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> The wife currently has a case of _vagina non grata_,



Great post, Sir.

As another married man, I like Elle Camino's signature with credit to Mini as explanation of _vagina non grata_. I first thought it meant "vagina no cheese". Vagina Au Gratin maybe? Ewwwww. 

Use this in the future. 

*Originally Posted by Mini*

*Knock knock

Who's there?

Not vagina!*


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Jan 4, 2007)

At midnight, my dad and I went outside and lit fireworks. The distant pops of gunfire echoed from all around, and the neighbor across the street was firing pyrotechnic shells. It was raining. Afterwards we went back in, toasted each other with a shot of Scottish whiskey and went to bed.

One year someone shot a utility pole and half the street lost power


----------



## Tad (Jan 4, 2007)

We went out to a chinese restaurant, went for a bit of a walk, then went home, got the boy to bed not too late, and pretty much just chilled and went to bed at a normal time. The thrilling social life of parents who don't have a baby sitter at the moment!

-Ed


----------



## DeniseW (Jan 4, 2007)

We went to Big Connections weekend bash, I had a blast, lot's of my friends came and we had a huge crowd......


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Jan 4, 2007)

My boyfriend and I spent the night at his place. We ordered Chinese, relaxed, right before midnight the shrimp and champagne came out. We watched the ball drop and at midnight we were obnoxiously loud for about a minute (noise makers and all). Then we shared the first kiss of the New Year and were tucked into bed by 1:30am.

Here's a couple of pics. 

View attachment nyesm1.JPG


View attachment nyesm3.JPG


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jan 4, 2007)

Cindy,
You and your bf make such a cute couple!! How lovely!
Now, correct me if I am wrong, but is that underwear hanging from the ceiling fan?  
You wild creatures!


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Jan 4, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Cindy,
> You and your bf make such a cute couple!! How lovely!
> Now, correct me if I am wrong, but is that underwear hanging from the ceiling fan?
> You wild creatures!



Hiya Ms. J! Happy New Year to you and thanks.

Yes, that is underwear hanging from the ceiling fan. I was wondering if anyone would catch it. We're just crazy like that  

Hope to see you again soon!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 4, 2007)

BigCutieCindy said:


> Hiya Ms. J! Happy New Year to you and thanks.
> 
> Yes, that is underwear hanging from the ceiling fan. I was wondering if anyone would catch it. We're just crazy like that
> 
> Hope to see you again soon!



I was wondering where y'all were. I sure did miss you Cin. Happy New Year!! I'm glad you and Glenn had a relaxing fun time at home though. You two look so cute!


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Jan 4, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> I was wondering where y'all were. I sure did miss you Cin. Happy New Year!! I'm glad you and Glenn had a relaxing fun time at home though. You two look so cute!



Lilly, I miss you so much. I was so disappointed that you couldn't make it to Deidra and Stephen's. 

It sure looks like everyone had a good time at the NYE party. Though I missed you all, Glenn and I had a terrific night.

I hope you're feeling better. If you and Leesa ever want to take a ride, I'd love to visit.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Jan 5, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Cindy,
> You and your bf make such a cute couple!! How lovely!
> Now, correct me if I am wrong, but is that underwear hanging from the ceiling fan?
> You wild creatures!



Goodness.... That's perceptive!


----------



## nuxun (Jan 5, 2007)

Sounds like some of you guys had some very respectable and quietly enjoyable NYEs. To vary this theme somewhat I am happy to relay that I got fucked and had an absolute blinder.

I started at a mates place at about midday on New Years Eve. Hit it hard until about 7pm before cruising into the city with the million or so other people who were keen to seen the fireworks. After the fireworks we rounded up a couple of random British travellers and got them trashed before heading into a club and partying until dawn. Then we ("we" by this stage included about 50 people most of whom I had only met that evening) went straight to a recovery party, and from there I went to a New Years Day festival and subsiquent afterparty. Then at about 9am on the 2nd I went home. The only down side of this whole endevour was the fact that after 2 days without sleep or food I was starting to feel things crawling all over my skin. Damn sleep deprevation halucinations.

Great fun though.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jan 5, 2007)

If there is one thing I missed....it was the Ball Drop in NYC... There are so many little random things that I miss about the US. Ah well...Im with my hunny!


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jan 5, 2007)

babyjeep21 said:


> Goodness.... That's perceptive!



Only 'cause I recognized the print pattern. I own a pair of those badboys m'self.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Jan 5, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Only 'cause I recognized the print pattern. I own a pair of those badboys m'self.



LOL.... That'd do it!


----------



## Slowfuse (Jan 7, 2007)

Took a double shot of Nyqual so I culd sleep through the lonliness of laying next to someone who doesn't want me.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jan 7, 2007)

I went out for the first time in about 100 years (ok, probably more like 18 years, because that's how long ago my son was born) and my mom came with us. I think she had more fun than any of us did that night dancing and having a few drinks (I know she got kissed by more guys at midnight than me!). Then when I came home the elevators in my building were broken (and I live on the 10th floor!) so I spent the night on my friends couch (she's on the first floor). At least I can say I did something!
Happy 2007 everyone!


----------



## adrianTX (Jan 11, 2007)

My new years eve was pretty normal, a nice party with friends, a little too much alcohol, and a kiss on the cheek from one of my married friends  I ended up not being able to drive home so I ended up sleeping in a bunk bed. Note to everyone: never tell a drunk person who is 6'4 and 250 lbs. that he will be comfortable in a bunkbed  





Thanks bunkbed, now I have a back strain. I will never forget you!


----------



## James (Jan 13, 2007)

mine was a fairly drunken affair... 

it started off quite civil in a pub with my friends having a few drinks... that was kinda dull though so I made the decision to take up a work collegue's invite to her fancy dress party across town... 

The fancy dress theme was "animals"... we turned up out of fancy dress but soon ended up being donated random bits of clothing... for example, I had a zebra head, bee wings and frog feet. The coctails were just plain WRONG but they were all doctors and hardened drinkers (and doctors our age are probably the worst for it i reckon!).... 

I was supposed to go a party on the beach at 6am after that but couldnt hack it... I'm getting old maybe


----------



## Accept (Jan 13, 2007)

For new year's, Kerry and I went to a friend's house in Portland and we drank, played some card games, and then drank some more. Then Kerry fell asleep and the rest of us played some Wii, which I brought along. This was all over the course of many hours with much conversation and good times therein!


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 13, 2007)

Drunken Wii?

You're lucky you don't have a controller lodged somewhere painful.


----------



## Accept (Jan 13, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> Drunken Wii?
> 
> You're lucky you don't have a controller lodged somewhere painful.



Well we had a bit of presence of mind as a collective group, so when things started getting a little crazy, we downloaded and played Super Mario Bros. 1 on it for the rest of the evening.


----------



## kerrypop (Jan 13, 2007)

Accept said:


> Well we had a bit of presence of mind as a collective group, so when things started getting a little crazy, we downloaded and played Super Mario Bros. 1 on it for the rest of the evening.




READ: they were so gone that they thought their controllers had "lag" and believe it to this day. :huh: 

I was cuddled up on the hidabed sleeping while they were playing, and I would occasionally hear some of their conversations... malibu and pinapple juice makes a girl sleepy!


----------



## Skinny dip (Jan 17, 2007)

I spent mine...

Drinking Tequila and beer on the streets of a small town in the mountains of Central Mexico: Music was great, the people of the town were wonderful and the atmosphere filled with hope and joy of a new year (so, it smells like gun-powder). After Mid-night we sat on the roof of the house we were staying in shooting of the most dangerous fireworks known to man, listen to them echo off the mountains. The neighbors down the valley had a stereo going full bast till 4AM that kept most people awake and going.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 18, 2007)

I spent mine watchin a stand up comedian, Jim Gaffigan, with a friend. I tell you his stand up was so funny we had to stop it for a few minutes to let our stomachs and faces have a rest from laughing. The first 40 minutes of his stand up were about food. We LOVED it! Then my brother and his best friend Kevin came by from their trip around town with the video camera, but they left shortly before midnight. We had some wine, champagne and even some beer. Not to mention lots of yummy treats. And a lovely little kiss at midnight. It was a very nice new years. No drama and lots of fun and laughs.


----------



## indy500tchr (Jan 18, 2007)

I went to the HB dance and didn't stop dancing for hours AND got my first ever NYE kiss  So I would definately have to say this was my best NYE ever!


----------



## runningman (Jan 18, 2007)

I went to a friends house for NYE. About 10 people gathered together for a sort of party. I arrived at about 6pm with my Litre of vodka aiming to get through the bottle before midnight. Shortly after midnight when I was drinking champagne, I had to admit defeat with about a quarter of the vodka left. Shortly after that I passed out altogether!!  

But I thoroughly enjoyed the night.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 18, 2007)

Chode McBlob said:


> I watched "The World's Fastest Indian". That great movie with Anthony Hopkins playing an old timer from New Zealand that dreamed of going to Bonneville for 25 years and finally did it and set the speed record. A true story too.




*^5 to anthony hopkins.....he da man in that amazing film : > kudos*


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 18, 2007)

*the eve of new years eve i went to see ROBERT Randolph family BAND....http://www.robertrandolph.net/
he has a new awesome cd out COLORBLINDS....he got outta the box in a big way...i have seen him in NJ where he hails from i belive...and a few other places..always the same UNITL THAT NITE....and I got up on the stage to dance with all they hot 18 yr old girls..and shook it as good as any of em  

then new years eve went to see CLUTCH first
http://www.pro-rock.com/
metal band that was amazing....place was filled with young boys with shaved heads, tattooes and INSANITY...fun fun fun and ogled BHGUYS :smitten: and fantasized about going up to a few and telling em how much i wanted to RUB THEIR BELLYS 

then went to see another band at 1am...THE BRIDGE
http://www.thebridgemusic.com/
local band that is serious jam band...very different genres for 3 shows..in a row....so what did i do? JAM OUT AND DANCE MY ASS OFF 4 2 nites in a row and LOVE LIFE...its GOOD *


----------

